
Europe to channel 100 billion Euros into battery production - woodandsteel
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-07-03/europe-thinks-like-china-in-building-its-own-battery-industry
======
woodandsteel
The reason European countries pushing battery production so hard is that
demand for batteries is expected to skyrocket in the coming years, like 10
times present levels. This is for electric vehicles and also fixed electricity
storage.

As a consequence there is a race all around the world to increase battery
production as fast as possible, and the European countries don't want to get
left behind.

[https://www.greentechmedia.com/articles/read/europe-set-
to-r...](https://www.greentechmedia.com/articles/read/europe-set-to-race-past-
us-in-battery-manufacturing)

